# 6lb specks schooled up!!! YES SIR!!!5/11



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

my bud and I hit the water today before our better halves got home.... I first tried fishing high and tight to the flats and banks to only have minimal luck.... I then put down the Jerk Baits and picked up the ULTIMATE inshore killer the " LIMBO SLICE Matrix Shad!!!!! Every Speck was caught on this killer lure!!!! 

caught 2 fish at 24" very FAT and full of eggs* they got to swim away + 2 fish at about 21-22 and many fish over 18.... we only kept what we planned to eat with our families/ roommates.... and trust me when I say there is a lot more to be caught!! I would literally watch 3-5 gators swim up with the gator I hooked:yes:

BOOK a trip NOW!!! while the bite is epic its your turn to land a Gator trout or better yet a trout of a lifetime!!! go to www.limitoutcharters.com and let me show you my type of fishing :yes:

FOR MORE PICTURES, REVIEWS, REPORTS AND FISHING KNOWLEDGE FOLLOW ME ON FACEBOOK # JOSHUA LIM #Lim-It-Out CHARTERS


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice fish Josh


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank You Chris

Just tryin to keep up with you Brotha


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

He looks like 23" to me... nice fish.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Can I book a trip?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

VERY Nice love to have some trout right now fried up


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Foot thread nominee in pic 3. Nice haul, thanks for sharing.


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

You are certainly on the bite for FAT spring trout! If are in the P'cola area do yourself a solid and book a trip with this Capt... you will not regret or forget it. Now it the best time catch a true gator! Pretty work Capt. :thumbsup:

Enjoy all your reports and photos even if I'm all the way over in C'bay.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Doesn't look like 6#'s...how are we to be sure it not just 5#'s.
You know I like busting your balls, lol.

Good fish Josh.


----------



## 84flyer (Mar 24, 2010)

I guessed y'all were throwing Lemon Head from where I was at, although my eyesight is terrible. That spot is definitely producing some fatties, most of the fish I have caught there recently have been released, full of eggs, and FAT. I was glad to see you revive the big girls. :thumbup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Quality fish ,way to go Josh !


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

84flyer said:


> I guessed y'all were throwing Lemon Head from where I was at, although my eyesight is terrible. That spot is definitely producing some fatties, most of the fish I have caught there recently have been released, full of eggs, and FAT. I was glad to see you revive the big girls. :thumbup:


Yea Man anything over 23" gets a get out of jail free card.... there's always a great satisfaction watching the big ones swim away.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Hell yeah bud!! 

Gotta get some Limbo apparently.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

WTG.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jonscott8 said:


> Foot thread nominee in pic 3. Nice haul, thanks for sharing.


And #2!!! 

Gezzzzzz Josh, I just think you wanted to be put in my foot thread!!!! hahaha That's a fricken awesome haul brother!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

NKlamerus said:


> Hell yeah bud!!
> 
> Gotta get some Limbo apparently.


I would say so.... could these fish have been caught on something else, mmmmm probably / maybe..... would I go there again and not throw the same exact thing? Highly unlikely.... it works, without a doubt

My buddy was throwing another soft plastic.... I wont mention the name of the Company but I beat him 10/1..... he was throwin in the exact same place as I was and nadda.... No Lie thats the Truth

I think he was giving me the ole pepsi challenge without saying it.... hahahaha


----------



## yak_commander (May 14, 2014)

Great fish but no where near 6lbs. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

yak_commander said:


> Great fish but no where near 6lbs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hahaha how can you tell ive caught 26"ers at 6#s and these 24's where much fatter/ pre spawn..... 

But ok .... I could be wrong


----------



## yak_commander (May 14, 2014)

Just from my experience I've never seen a 23.75" trout weigh 6 lbs. maybe I'm wrong. I've caught fat 24" trout that look heavier but once I weighed them they were only 4-4.5. Nice fish tho! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

We will never really know.... the fact is they will both grow to be 10lbers one day!


----------



## yak_commander (May 14, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> We will never really know.... the fact is they will both grow to be 10lbers one day!




Yup that's all that matters. Good job on releasing!


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Hahaha how can you tell


I've caught plenty of trout that were 24'' that were built like footballs, they only weighed 4 1/2 to 5lbs. It normally takes a 26'' trout to hit 6lbs. Generally, a trout around here goes, 24''=4#, 25''=5#' 26''=6# so on and so forth.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Well shoot me in the back.... if im a fishermen who exaggerates the truth a little bit.... hahahaha yall are just a bunch of saints aren't Cha' hahahaha
Just kidding - 

Ok ok 5.5 lbers


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Where's the 6#ers?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Hold that thought stauty..... another report to come this evening.... im on the hunt for a 26+ now.... now its a mission / challenge. I like that


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

But I thought they were schooled up?


----------



## yak_commander (May 14, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Well shoot me in the back.... if im a fishermen who exaggerates the truth a little bit.... hahahaha yall are just a bunch of saints aren't Cha' hahahaha
> Just kidding -
> 
> Ok ok 5.5 lbers




Nah, we all exaggerate but when I clicked on the thread "6lb specks schooled up" I was a little disappointed in a 4.5 lb trout  
Hope you get that 6 tonight!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Josh, don't you feel like a turkey on thanksgiving some days?
Everybody is hunting for you to so they can stick it to you. Lol...mine is all in good fun.

I have tried for yrs. around here for something bigger than my PB of 28" and that damn fish still eludes me.

Good fish!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hahaha, Nice fish Josh. Good job finding them and getting some good bites. Look like some fat fish.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Of course they are 6 lbs. They have built-in scales! Nice catch!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Any guess at to what these weigh?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

4.68?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I think you're all wrong and that's all that matters.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

jlw1972 said:


> 4.68?




No no no

4.63


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Well shoot me in the back.... if im a fishermen who exaggerates the truth a little bit.... hahahaha yall are just a bunch of saints aren't Cha' hahahaha
> Just kidding -
> 
> 
> Ok ok 5.5 lbers



Well you can just cancel my trip Mr. I don't fish with people that can't tell the truth.:thumbdown:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Chris V said:


> I think you're all wrong and that's all that matters.


You shouldn't be so hard on us...


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

fsu alex said:


> Generally, a trout around here goes, 24''=4#, 25''=5#' 26''=6# so on and so forth.


Your math is correct Alex. Last week I caught a 55" trout and it weighed exactly 35 lbs.
Heck, I had 30 to 40 pound trout schooled up all around me. The only thing they would eat were matrix shads.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

dabutcher said:


> your math is correct alex. Last week i caught a 55" trout and it weighed exactly 35 lbs.
> Heck, i had 30 to 40 pound trout schooled up all around me. The only thing they would eat were matrix shads.


pa pow!


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

dabutcher said:


> Your math is correct Alex. Last week I caught a 55" trout and it weighed exactly 35 lbs.
> 
> Heck, I had 30 to 40 pound trout schooled up all around me. The only thing they would eat were matrix shads.




Well if you wanna put those on ice you better be using a limbo slice

Only thing that'll catch the gators


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

I grabbed some limbo slice and Spartacus yesterday. Gonna take my kids in upper Escambia this afternoon. Hopefully they catch something to keep them interested.


----------



## WV Boy (Nov 10, 2015)

Anybody know where I can pick up a pack of these in either Destin or Navarre? I hate shopping online and waiting on stuff in the mail...


----------



## LSP552 (May 4, 2013)

Nice fish Capt.


----------



## MeltonW (Jul 1, 2015)

Some folks think it is a big deal when a fisherman says he has six pounders when they are really only four and a half pounders ... I thought Josh was being extremely honest when the specks were over two pounds!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Yall Crack me up.... let me wash this boat and Ill tell yall all about today!........... it was gorgeous out there


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Hell with a 6 pound trout...where's the 30 pound inshore red snappers at? lol....nice catch there Josh!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Good job Captain Josh! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

